# Dog proof screen material



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Some of you have asked about the dog proof screen material that I talked about in another thread from NY Wire.

Well, I'm happy to say, it works great! Bo had pushed on it, pawed on it, and it is still 100% intact! It has not come loose or ripped at all!

However, it does not protect from your golden pushing the entire screen door off it's track when he really wants to get outside in a hurry..... :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband replaced our screen door two summers ago with the pet proof screen from either Lowes or Home Depot. It was between 30 to 40 dollars a roll, and gets scratched on multiple times a day. It looks like the day he installed it!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish we had that luck, DH installed one of those pet-proof replacement screens in our slider a couple of years ago, it lasted a day.


----------

